# Olympus e-500



## elwardo73

Take picture then camera shuts off? Any ideas? Is there any reset options?


----------



## zuluclayman

to reset the camera to the factory default settings go to Menu>first menu item (pic of a camera & 1)>custom reset setting>reset

Is the battery OK? if the battery is too low the camera will shut off - also check the timing for the camera to go into sleep mode which can either shut down or hibernate (the screen will go off but the camera is still on) to access this go to the last menu item (a spanner with 2) sleep and set the time


----------

